

The inspiring women entrepreneurs of Bethnal Green Ventures – a London incubator - JohnHammersley
http://bethnalgreenventures.com/2015/03/06/shining-a-light-on-our-women-in-tech/

======
JohnHammersley
This also deserves a shout out to Sinead of
[http://www.fluency.io/](http://www.fluency.io/), who is one of the most
inspiring entrepreneurs I've ever met.

